# I Made A Corona Pillow.



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 13, 2020)

I had an old decorative pillow and some fabric from a tablecloth. I've been embroidering lately to keep from going stir crazy.
I finished the front and decided to date it on the back. 
One thing led to another and I ended up with a Corona pillow. 
Maybe down the line the grand kids will see it and think,"what a crazy oma they had," or if it holds together long enough it might be worth something. lol


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

Such talent....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Very pretty. I wish I was good  with a camera. I'd post a picture of the one I'm working on right now.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to see it Rosemarie. Are you embroidering it? I only know a few basic stitches but was proud that I learned a french knot. It drove me crazy for awhile.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 13, 2020)

Nice going Jersey ♥....I wish I took after my Mom...She loved sewing and embroidering....


----------



## jujube (Apr 13, 2020)

That's great!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh!  I hope your Grandchilden and Great Grandchildren  Keep that forever!


----------

